# True love is...



## Plan 9 from OS

...asking your wife to look at the heat rash and chafing you developed around your man parts because you ramped up your workouts, and then the following week your wife asks you to look at her butt because she's been having diarrhea for 3 days and she's wants to know how sore she is... :rofl: 

True story!

And FYI, happy marriages can be boring and sometimes gross even. But, feel free to share how much you "love" your spouse.


----------



## A Bit Much

:rofl: True love is popping a zit for you that sprung up out of nowhere on your back.

AND

True love is holding hands before you close your eyes at night.

Swoon.


----------



## Coffee Amore

True love is a spouse who is willing to go to the store just for a box of tampons because you forgot to stock up.


----------



## LovesHerMan

True love is tolerating your spouse's faults, because he puts up with yours.

True love is separate bathroom vanities and separate controls on the electric blanket.


----------



## Ikaika

true love (recent experience but there is more) supporting your spouse with all the lead up and after support after a colonoscopy.

For those too young, the lead up to a colonoscopy is less than glamorous. A shared experience for the experienced couple. 

And a week later still having the hots for your mate


----------



## A Bit Much

drerio said:


> true love (recent experience but there is more) supporting your spouse with all the lead up and after support after a colonoscopy.
> 
> For those too young, the lead up to a colonoscopy is less than glamorous. A shared experience for the experienced couple.
> 
> And a week later still having the hots for your mate


Amen! :smthumbup:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

True love is knowing that your spouse doesn't look upon you as a burden whenever you are sick, injured, depressed, etc. My wife may lose patience with me at times, but I know that whenever I am down - for whatever reason - she'll be there to lift me back up. 

Please, please, please don't think about the song "On Eagle's Wings"... I loathe that song!


----------



## toxxik

True love is being on the ugly side of childbirth and never bringing up the utmost of embarrassing things ever again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Sigh. Driving an hour to the neuro icu and back for three months knowing full well his family would take custody of him and move him away, and in the end he might not remember me anyhow.
Would not trade those memories for anything, on account of all the good ones he gave me before that.


----------



## FemBot

The first time I truly knew what love was was when I was pg with our first child. I was so sick I couldn't get out of bed for weeks. My H took such great care of me. Fed me whatever I could stomach and would go to the grocery store to buy whatever I was in the mood for. He would set an alarm for 4 am to go make me toast so I wouldn't get an empty stomach (which made the sickness worse).

My second child was even worse and my H stepped up again and took care of me and our 3 year old. Whenever we go through hard times I remember this and vow to work through it. He is worth it  he is my knight in shining armor!


----------



## Anonymous07

Plan 9 from OS said:


> FYI, happy marriages can be boring and sometimes gross even. But, feel free to share how much you "love" your spouse.


True love is... looking at your souses feces because he thinks it looks 'off' and has an infection or something else. 

It is also running to the store at midnight to buy a heat pack because the pain was becoming too much for me to handle. A heat pack on the lower back and a massage was heaven.


----------



## lovelyblue

My partner rubbing my stinky feet or giving me a nice back scratch/rub.

I don't even have to ask him to do so

Or me starching him belly/neck/head.


----------



## heartsbeating

Coffee Amore said:


> True love is a spouse who is willing to go to the store just for a box of tampons because you forgot to stock up.


And has chocolate at the ready.


----------



## calvin

My buddies wife wiping his butt when he had two broken arms,now that's love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rushwater

True love is when your wife is willing to rub your balls to check for tumors


----------



## calvin

Rushwater said:


> True love is when your wife is willing to rub your balls to check for tumors


Lol!
Hope all is well though seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

We recently found out we have some faulty electrical wiring in our old Farmhouse...electric out in half our upstairs... husband mentioned this comment from the Electrician to one of our exchanges with each other...

Before we called him...Husband was tightening up screws in the Breaker Box about a week ago... I said "Are you going to get electrocuted?" ...He answers "I don't know"







...I said.... " NO you can't do that!" ...I grabbed him and said > " if you are going to die, we are going to fry together"... 

He told this to the Electrician the other day and he says *>>* "Now that's devotion".

*True love is*.... when my sex drive was raging... I couldn't keep my hands off my poor husband (it can be too much when a man gets older)...I even caused him some "performance pressure"...and in the midst of this...he tells me one day to put my toys away, he wanted me to come to him every time I wanted it- to use him....I was so touched by this... I think I cried...beautiful man I married.


----------



## romantic_guy

Love is never having to say you're sorry.

:rofl::rofl:

Sorry...couldn't resist. I know I just dated myself because most of you have no idea what movie that is from.


----------



## Fozzy

True love is hard work.


----------



## Writer

True love is your husband running to the store for banana split supplies in the middle of a blizzard because you're pregnant. I ate my fair share of banana splits while I was pregnant.

It is the little things and the large things that your spouse does for you. He or she does it, and he or she doesn't expect anything in return.

Recently, I have been searching for Pumpkin Spice coffee everyday since the start of Fall. All the stores were out of it. My husband and his mother went to the transfer station with our recyclables, and they stopped off at the store for things for dinner. He surprised me with Pumpkin Spiced Coffee. I was so touched that he thought to look down the aisle for my coffee when they were on the other side of the store.


----------



## calvin

Writer said:


> True love is your husband running to the store for banana split supplies in the middle of a blizzard because you're pregnant. I ate my fair share of banana splits while I was pregnant.
> 
> It is the little things and the large things that your spouse does for you. He or she does it, and he or she doesn't expect anything in return.
> 
> Recently, I have been searching for Pumpkin Spice coffee everyday since the start of Fall. All the stores were out of it. My husband and his mother went to the transfer station with our recyclables, and they stopped off at the store for things for dinner. He surprised me with Pumpkin Spiced Coffee. I was so touched that he thought to look down the aisle for my coffee when they were on the other side of the store.


 The little things are nice,it shows they were thinking about you.
My wife picks up stuff at the grocery store that she knows I like,gives me a back rub
if she can tell I'm hurting.
I do the same for her,it brings me some enjoyment to know she is happy when I do
something for her,dishes,give her a back rub,run her a bath and f she's sick
I'm the nurse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy

Ok...now a serious answer. I had to think about this for a while. There have been so many great answers on here and we both do many of the things mentioned for each other. So for us, love is still doing all of those things after over 41 years of marriage.


----------



## calvin

When loved ones passed away,I don't what I would have done without my wife.
Its funny,when her Grandparents past I remember how sad she was and I tried
to do the best I could for her,I felt I couldn't do enough but she tells me I was
her rock when she was grieving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GingerAle

When he helped me drain my boobs after surgery.


----------



## heartsbeating

Daily tokens -

Him sending me a message at work "I need to know that you're going to break for lunch today." It was unexpected, I felt cared for and yes, stepped out for a break. 

Getting a voice mail and hearing him enthusiastically saying, "You are wonderful and I love you!" I heard it on the train and felt myself just smiling.

When rain is forecast, putting an umbrella in his car for him before I leave in the morning.

Charging his phone when I see it's running low on battery. 

Him noticing when my electric toothbrush might need charging and swapping the brush for a new one.

Hiding sporadic love notes in his underwear draw. Him keeping all of them.

Breaking into dance in the living room and being goofy together.

Getting annoyed with each other while still caring about one another.


----------



## Horizon

Rushwater said:


> True love is when your wife is willing to rub your balls to check for tumors


Yes, I used to have frequent tumor checks - weekly sometimes


----------



## Horizon

romantic_guy said:


> Love is never having to say you're sorry.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist. I know I just dated myself because most of you have no idea what movie that is from.


Love Story - she dies


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Horizon said:


> *Love Story - she dies*


I seen this movie when I was very young...and absolutely despised it ... I cried like a baby...I never wanted to see it again...








...I just hate sad endings like that....when people are so young, full of life...it's too heartbreaking... Similar to >>


----------



## LadyDee

True love is, knowing that even after 48 years, he has reached that place in your heart, that you know no one else could ever get to.


----------



## romantic_guy

SimplyAmorous said:


> ?..I just hate sad endings like that....when people are so young, full of life...it's too heartbreaking...


True...unlike "The Notebook." THAT is how WE want to go. Together, at the same time, in each other's arms.


----------



## Convection

calvin said:


> My buddies wife wiping his butt when he had two broken arms,now that's love!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been there. She fractured both elbows at the same time and was in dual arm slings for two weeks. In addition to the above, I had to feed her (she couldn't bend her arm close enough to get a fork to her mouth), dress her, help her blow her nose.... It was interesting.

She still cites it as proof that I must love her.


----------



## calvin

LadyDee said:


> True love is, knowing that even after 48 years, he has reached that place in your heart, that you know no one else could ever get to.


Wow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

LadyDee said:


> True love is, knowing that even after 48 years, he has reached that place in your heart, that you know no one else could ever get to.


Wow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right

True love is being comfortable having meaningful conversations while one of you is on the toilet taking a dump.


----------



## RedRose14

Hubby cutting my toe nails for me when I was heavily pregnant and no longer able to see my feet, never mind even reach them.

Hubby holding my hair out of the way whilst I was puking my guts out whilst suffering from norovirus.

Hubby getting dressed again late at night and going out to get me chocolate/cake/wine because I have a craving ... that one happens a lot


----------



## bfree

True love is...needing to pee so badly that your teeth are sweating but allowing your wife to use the bathroom ahead of you.


----------



## ness366

Tru love is toleranting weak points and understanding.


----------



## arbitrator

*With me, an example of true love was getting up early one morning and going into our master bath, to find that my XW, sometime during the course of the night and unbeknownst to me, had gotten sick and literally puked up all over the bathroom vanity, both basins, the toilet, and the floor. Took well over an hour, but I had that place looking squeaky clean, disinfected, and pristine. 

And I never really got any kind of a "I love you" much less a "thank you" for it!

Come to find out that the cause was a combination of her coming down with the flu combined with some "alone time" excessive alcohol intake on her part.

All that she ever said to me was "I guess you saw I messed the bathroom up pretty bad. You did a good job cleaning it up!"

That's all that I really ever got from her for doing that!*


----------



## jld

When your husband tells you that you are the only one that makes him hard.

And you don't understand all this talk about porn being a problem for men, because your husband never looks at it.


----------



## nazila

The true Love is … Taking care of my partner when he was really sick and take him and bring him back for every single appointment …be there at all the time when he needed me … taking him to his office and pick him up so he doesn't have the hassle to look for a parking and to spend more time with him not knowing he was on dating web siting leaving his office number for girls to call him at his office so i wouldn't find out but i did find out ……. now guess how do i feel ??????


----------



## helen84

True love is caring, feeling each other and being together as one person in good life situations and facing of bad life events.


----------



## brokeneric

True love is... an illusion. The bigger, the better.


----------



## WallaceBea

yeah_right said:


> True love is being comfortable having meaningful conversations while one of you is on the toilet taking a dump.


I don't know about this. I'd never want my husband to see me take a dump, nor would I want to be having a convo with him while I was taking a dump, or vice versa. 

When one of us is in the bathroom, we close our ears and give the other privacy. We live in a very, very small apartment, and it is important to us to keep dumping private while actually in the act. 

We do sometimes laugh about big dumps though..

I'm laughing outloud as I type this...


----------



## WallaceBea

True love is telling your husband you think he needs a new video game, going with him to the video game store, and then surprising him by buying him not one, but two new video games!!


----------



## WallaceBea

arbitrator said:


> *With me, an example of true love was getting up early one morning and going into our master bath, to find that my XW, sometime during the course of the night and unbeknownst to me, had gotten sick and literally puked up all over the bathroom vanity, both basins, the toilet, and the floor. Took well over an hour, but I had that place looking squeaky clean, disinfected, and pristine.
> 
> And I never really got any kind of a "I love you" much less a "thank you" for it!
> 
> Come to find out that the cause was a combination of her coming down with the flu combined with some "alone time" excessive alcohol intake on her part.
> 
> All that she ever said to me was "I guess you saw I messed the bathroom up pretty bad. You did a good job cleaning it up!"
> 
> That's all that I really ever got from her for doing that!*


You are so, so sweet for doing that for your XW. I am sorry you didn't feel appreciated for doing so. I definitely appreciate what you did there. 

The same thing happened to my mom while her and my dad were at a friends house for dinner. My mom was dancing and ended up getting sick on her way to the bathroom. My dad had her barf cleaned up so fast, that no one really had time to figure out what had happened.


----------



## richardsharpe

True love is getting a phone call that your partner is feeling badly (or just lonely). Leaving your business meeting, and taking the quickest route home -8000 kilometers away


----------



## Yeswecan

True love is your partner checking for ticks in some spots you just can not see no matter how much you think you are a contortionist.


----------



## TimeHeals

Coffee Amore said:


> True love is a spouse who is willing to go to the store just for a box of tampons because you forgot to stock up.




No offense, but I don't mind picking up my dogs' poop when I walk them, but asking a man to hold your purse or buy tampons is a bit insensiitive, IMO.

That love thing works both ways.


----------



## Cleaver Brooks

Its all been covered... I got nothing....


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

Sam Keen 
“We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly.”


----------

